# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  yet another "study" on testosterone - anyone here in the finance industry?

## bartman314

Does too much testosterone make men behave irresponsibly? - Telegraph

----------


## lovbyts

Fvck me, another study trying to find an excuse to blame men and hormones for social or economic problems. If those in power could they would put everyone on estrogen or anti hormone (Testosterone ) drugs. They dont want society (men) to have to will to fight back when push comes to shove and it's coming quicker than people think.

----------


## papathesmurf

I'm working to achieve my MBA in Finance and I just started using test... You all better watch your retirement accounts!

----------


## CaptainGoose

Completely agree with you lovbyts

----------


## noon

Well said lovbyts

----------


## bartman314

so... to lovbyts point, my wife does not support my decision to go on trt. it's a constant source of stress in the relationship. whenever we fight, she accuses me of roid rage . ugh...

----------


## < <Samson> >

I have also read a recent article on steroid use & behavior changes. 

I believe it & stand behind it.

Just like everyone said before I started juicing "it will make you more of how you already are". You're an ass hole, now you're a ass hole on steroids . Could be a bad combo for some. 


Me, though - I'm calmer than ever, even when I start loading up on real doses. I keep myself in check - almost 220 pounds of me flying off the handle would be a very bad sight.

----------


## TroyJackson3000

i study finance

----------


## TroyJackson3000

agreed


> I have also read a recent article on steroid use & behavior changes. 
> 
> I believe it & stand behind it.
> 
> Just like everyone said before I started juicing "it will make you more of how you already are". You're an ass hole, now you're a ass hole on steroids . Could be a bad combo for some. 
> 
> 
> Me, though - I'm calmer than ever, even when I start loading up on real doses. I keep myself in check - almost 220 pounds of me flying off the handle would be a very bad sight.

----------


## Obs

Just ramping up study so that when hillary gets in she will have all the necessary propaganda in place for the illegalization of testicles. LOW TEST MAKES YOU A COMPLETE DICK. Always calm and agreeable when cycling. Coming off is a different story.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Fvck me, another study trying to find an excuse to blame men and hormones for social or economic problems. If those in power could they would put everyone on estrogen or anti hormone (Testosterone) drugs. They dont want society (men) to have to will to fight back when push comes to shove and it's coming quicker than people think.


well put!!

----------


## powerliftmike

I know a good bit about the 2008 financial credit crisis. I have read and heard many point the finger to things like bankers, regulators, irresponsible borrowers, federal reserve chair, jews and others but never have I heard of the cause being testosterone . Any alleged study that assumes there are substantive non-spurious correlations between biological chemical messengers and global economies is of no academic or practical value.

I do not even believe there is much empirical support to even suggest testosterone causes risk-taking. Even on supra-physiological levels of testosterone I never took out a second mortgage or gambled. Testosterone can cause aggression as androgens can act on the brain in this way, but aggression and irrational behavior or risk seeking behaviors are not the same.

----------


## Simon1972

We will see when Hilary Estrogen Clinton becomes President. 

Everyone will be singing Kum Baya , wearing daisy chains round their necks and holding hands, the world will be in peace. 

Get ready for an Estrogen fuelled recovery boys and supportive girls!!

----------


## powerliftmike

> We will see when Hilary Estrogen Clinton becomes President. 
> 
> Everyone will be singing Kum Baya , wearing daisy chains round their necks and holding hands, the world will be in peace. 
> 
> Get ready for an Estrogen fuelled recovery boys and supportive girls!!


Hillary is post-menopausal and as much as a man as a woman. Anyway, despite all the rhetoric little will actually change. Still a country corrupted by a two party system. A presidential campaign is actually just a very expensive marketing event: sell people hope about how the future will be better. Not quite sure why people fall for this every 4 years.

----------


## numbere

> Hillary is post-menopausal and as much as a man as a woman. Anyway, despite all the rhetoric little will actually change. Still a country corrupted by a two party system. A presidential campaign is actually just a very expensive marketing event: sell people hope about how the future will be better. Not quite sure why people fall for this every 4 years.


You're totally right either way you're voting for a moron. 

Your post made me think of this South Park episode.

----------


## almostgone

> You're totally right either way you're voting for a moron. 
> 
> Your post made me think of this South Park episode.


One of my favorites to describe this and most elections! Also, a big fan of Mr./Mrs. Garrison's teaching on evolution.  :Wink: 

https://youtu.be/BL9S-TUikfg

----------


## numbere

> One of my favorites to describe this and most elections! Also, a big fan of Mr./Mrs. Garrison's teaching on evolution.


Haha that was funny. 

Though I saw them all but I don't remember that episode.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

So if drugs are illegal...follow my logic here....
and politicians minimize usage of test...
and crime + stupidity is SUPER high...
What is their reasoning for it since only 1% of the population use "steroids "?

I will leave my soap box in check but if you removed the illegals, removed the unconstitutional laws, and about 11.25% of the population you would find a sweet country.

----------


## gymffiti

Estrogen inducing ... 

Government diet guidelines
Water supply fluoridation
Pesticides
BPAs
Plastics 

A conspiracy theorist may want to connect the dots *cough*

----------


## hammerheart

I don't think this is conspiracy but no one seem to care of the environmental oestrogen impact on male health other than fertility, estrogen dominance and low t still aren't considered an issue by medical and gov institutions.

----------


## Obs

I care. I go out I see pussies with dead fish hand shakes, that say shit such as, "like", "I was not impressed", "seriously". There is a wave of limp adult boys out there, they got a rainbow flag in one hand and a ballot in the other. Call me a biggot I don't give a fuck but you wouldn't to my face.

----------


## numbere

> I care. I go out I see pussies with dead fish hand shakes, that say shit such as, "like", "I was not impressed", "seriously". There is a wave of limp adult boys out there, they got a rainbow flag in one hand and a ballot in the other. Call me a biggot I don't give a fuck but you wouldn't to my face.


I don't see the point to shaking hands anymore in today's society, this isn't the wild west. 

But I agree that if you are going to shake hands then you should commit to a strong handshake. A handshake speaks volumes about a person's persona. 

I don't understand the rest of your post. You have an issue with gays who vote?

----------


## Metalmank

I should study in finance

brb credit card debt
brb school loan debt
brb struggling to pay rent 
brb howamievergoingtobuyjuice

----------


## Obs

> I don't see the point to shaking hands anymore in today's society, this isn't the wild west. 
> 
> But I agree that if you are going to shake hands then you should commit to a strong handshake. A handshake speaks volumes about a person's persona. 
> 
> I don't understand the rest of your post. You have an issue with gays who vote?


No I have an issue with the latch key, pussy, don't know what a man is, no grit, non hacking, CONFORMING, can't check my oil, don't know where food comes from, couldn't survive a bad situation, never saw hard times, soft handed, pussy men that are all over this country pushing left agenda. DON'T LIKE GAYS EITHER! I RESERVE THIS RIGHT AS A FREE MAN! I DO NOT EXPECT THEM TO LIKE ME EITHER.

----------


## zejj

nope it just gives msucles hehehe

----------

